# Sara Sampaio and Jasmine Tookes attend a basketball game between the Los Angeles Lakers and the Portland Trail Blaze in Los Angeles, CA (April 9 2019)



## Zandrs (10 Apr. 2019)

Hey can someone please post? Thank you 



(Sorry if this is the wrong place to request I don’t really understand ur language)


----------

